# PVC pipe maze



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

My little brother works as a plumber's apprentice, so he grabbed some leftover pvc pipe for me. I drilled some holes for ventilation and then put it together with some t- and elbow-fittings. I can easily take it apart and rearrange it. My rats love it!

View attachment 8422


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Cool, I bet your rats do like running around it that . My cousins rats love this kind of thing. It's quite creative actually, I hope your ratties enjoy it . Good luck with them  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------

